# Ghosts?



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

At the expense of coming off as a total nut. 

I seriously just saw a ghost. My in-laws are in town this week but they have been out looking at houses. I was sitting here when I totally felt like I was being watched. I turned and saw a 30-ish blonde woman who was standing in the hallway. I talked to her but she didn't answer. I assumed it was the realtor my in-laws have been with all morning. I thought she wanted to use the bathroom at this end of the house, so I pointed in the direction of the closest bathroom. At that second, I saw her turn and then the dogs jumped up and ran that way. They ran over to the kitchen and the front room of the house barking like crazy.

THERE IS NOBODY IN THE HOUSE EXCEPT ME.

I called the in-laws and they were at least 60 miles away and the realtor they are with is male.

I saw a ghost and so did the dogs. 

:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Send me some of what your taking....LOL

Seriously, I believe in ghosts....so I believe you. 

Creepy isn't it?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Send me some of what your taking....LOL
> 
> Seriously, I believe in ghosts....so I believe you.
> 
> Creepy isn't it?


It's totally got me freak and a little curious. I'm not scared at all. I've never had this happen but it was so real Carol, I was talking to her as if she were there. She didn't look like anybody I know.

I so wish I had some herb or something but all I have is strong coffee.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I was REALLY close with my grandfather and I KNOW I have seen him since he passed away over 20 yrs ago. I MISS him tremendously still. 

Normally it is when I am bummed or really frustrated. Never talks to me or anything but just calms me and just when I think it is really real....he is gone....but my stress is lower.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I believe you, Chris. 

We have a ghost in my rural neighborhood. "Laura" and her husband lived in the house next door. He came home late from the bar one night and killed her and himself. Several of my neighbors and I have seen Laura in the neighborhood (usually in our homes) under various circumstances.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris, call Jeff www.starclear.com! :lol:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

so I sent an email to the person I thought of when I saw the figure... her name is Laura!!! Oh there was strange smell that I didn't mention in the initial email because I didn't notice until I walk though the area.

This is her response


"Light blue t-shirt, dark blue jean skirt and white sandals. And I have this strange perfume on today. One I got a while ago, wore once and decided I didn't like. But I'm out of perfume, so I tried it again today. The smell has been making me a little sick all day.

But I'm NOT spiritually stalking you. I'm just plugging at my chit job, ready to go home."


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

You're too funny!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie, glad I didn't get to meet 'Laura' all the times I was there. That would have totally creeped me out! Unfortunately, I too, believe in ghosts!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I forgot to mention that what I saw that spirit wear is exactly what my friend was wearing...


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Crazy Chit Man!

My hubby swears up and down that he has seen many and lived in a house where things frequently flew off the walls when he was a kid.

Scary Stuff.

Julie


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

what's weird to me is she was so real, I was talking to her but she just looked at me. I never got goosebumps until my dogs raced after her and started barking like crazy and I realized there was nobody in the house except me and the dogs.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

It's just the DT"s, it'll go away. NO MORE DRINKING for you or your dogs!!!!!!!


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> At the expense of coming off as a total nut.
> 
> I seriously just saw a ghost. My in-laws are in town this week but they have been out looking at houses. I was sitting here when I totally felt like I was being watched. I turned and saw a 30-ish blonde woman who was standing in the hallway. I talked to her but she didn't answer. I assumed it was the realtor my in-laws have been with all morning. I thought she wanted to use the bathroom at this end of the house, so I pointed in the direction of the closest bathroom. At that second, I saw her turn and then the dogs jumped up and ran that way. They ran over to the kitchen and the front room of the house barking like crazy.
> 
> ...


 
call silvia brown


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Put the bong down.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

steve davis said:


> call silvia brown


Now there's a NUT!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

All alone in the house with a 30ish blond and you let her get away?!!! ](*,) DORK! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

You mentioned in a earlier thread that you were considering going on the road with a band were you partaking in a little pretune before practice maybe??? and things got away a little bit :razz:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> All alone in the house with a 30ish blond and you let her get away?!!! ](*,) DORK! :lol: :wink:


HAHAHAHAHA!!! That's good stuff Bob!!!
Now if we have VIDEO, :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Could be a halucination brought on by a brain tumor like in Greys Anatomy. Next time you may get to have sex with her.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

So what would they call it if Chris bumps boots with a spirit? Boogie Nights? Night Moves? Close Encounters?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

That wouldn't be considered cheating right?.. How would you explain to your wife that your having an affair with a hot ghost.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> That wouldn't be considered cheating right?.. How would you explain to your wife that your having an affair with a hot ghost.



I think that is called masturbation.  Strange fantasy though....but to each their own:lol: 

I think you ghost people at completly ****ed in the head, then again, I saw a UFO once:-o


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I think that is called masturbation.  Strange fantasy though....but to each their own:lol:
> 
> I think you ghost people at completly ****ed in the head, then again, I saw a UFO once:-o


Not my fanatasy, but your funny none the less. UFO'S eh, you must be smoking what Chris has got. Those northern lights playing tricks on ya again


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I believe in ghosts and spirits. Is this a house you have lived in for awhile? First time you ever have this kind of experience?

My grandma used to practice shamanism (sp?), I don't know how true the accounts are on the Discovery show, A Haunting, but lots of the phsycics that they interview say lots of similar things that my grandma used to tell us.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6620204026169101532


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I saw a women driving a car having a conversation seemingly with herself, when we stopped side by side at a set of lights I realized she had a cell phone stuck between her BOOBS.

Strangely enough, when I turned right...she was gone.

True story.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!! That's good stuff Bob!!!
> Now if we have VIDEO, :lol:


 I don't think ghosts show up on video.
:-k :-k :-k ................:-o That's REALLY gonna look bad Chris! [-X


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

And what about ghostwriters?


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> And what about ghostwriters?


 
Are you talking about the tv show?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> That wouldn't be considered cheating right?.. How would you explain to your wife that your having an affair with a hot ghost.


I guess you'd explain that the same way you explain why your wife has to take penacillan for your kidney infection. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Kayla Barth said:


> Are you talking about the tv show?


No, professional writers who are paid to write books, articles, etc. that are officially credit to another person!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I guess you'd explain that the same way you explain why your wife has to take penacillan for your kidney infection. ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


Now THAT'S a salesman! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

And IF Chris hooked up with this "ghost"...and did the ghost "dirty," it would put new meaning to the line *GHOST BUSTERS*! :mrgreen: ](*,) Go for it...and her looks are out of this world...8-[


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> And IF Chris hooked up with this "ghost"...and did the ghost "dirty," it would put new meaning to the line *GHOST BUSTERS*! :mrgreen: ](*,) Go for it...and her looks are out of this world...8-[



Or a new meaning to air humping... Hmmm maybe the dogs are really ghost banging when I catch them doing that. :-k


----------

